# Thoughts for herd name



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I need to join ADGA and I need to think of a herd name. 

I was recently told by someone that you should not include your last name in your herd name ex: " Smith Farms" "Jones Acres"

I am having a rough time coming up with names.... anyone want to help me brainstorm?

I have Nigerians.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I would feel fine using my last name. Not sure why they told you not to...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can do whatever you want. You can use your last name. 

My suggestion would be to pick one that you love. You can get ideas from the street you live on, things in the landscape where you live, maybe a land mark, maybe a type of tree that grows on your property, maybe a creek or river name that you live near by, maybe initials that mean something to you, the list goes on. 

When you do get a name figured out, I suggest getting it approved with ADGA, AGS, NDGA, and any other organizations you might use. Start with ADGA and work your way down. They have the most members, so also have the most herdnames in use. It can be hard getting a name approved. Do the same with your herd tattoo. You want it the same with any registries you plan on using. Sometimes it's ok with one registry and then you go to the next and it's in use. It's a lot easier to match them up before you purchase. Good luck!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

With ADGA, you can only have a total of 30 letters and spaces in a registered goat's name. So if you have a long herd name, that doesn't leave a lot of spaces for a goat name.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

When choosing a goat name does it also have to be something no one has used?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, it has to be unique...


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

so the herd and the name of the goat has to be unique? Is that why all the goat registered names are crazy/random?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The name of the goat doesn't need to be unique, just the herd name.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No two herds can have the same or very similar herdname. But the goat's name that comes after the herdname can be anything.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

What are the middle initials- KW for instance I was looking at the bucks on your site and one is KW Farms RP Ramrod.... What is the RP?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

RP stands for Rampage, who is Ramrod's sire. You can put the sire initials in the goat's name, but you don't have to. Some breeders do, some don't. Your choice.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

When they do that with the does is it still the sire they use or do they switch to the does dam?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Typically it is still the sire, but occasionally it may be their dam. It's something that is entirely up to the breeder


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No, it's just the sire's initials for either buck or doe, although the breeder can choose whatever they want. I've never seen a breeder use the dam's initials.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have seen some people do both dam and sires initials or part of the dams name..


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Goatsboro Hill Farms?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Karen said:


> Goatsboro Hill Farms?


That is a long herd name, it only leaves 10 characters for the goats name. I would choose something much shorter. :2cents:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I was trying to think of what Hillsboro has that is unique... All I could remember was giant keggers on the Tualatin river back in the '80's :lol:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

CritterCarnival said:


> That is a long herd name, it only leaves 10 characters for the goats name. I would choose something much shorter. :2cents:


Eh, leave off the word "farms" then you could sing,

"I found my thrills, on Goatsboro Hill ... " and have 5 extra letters for the name!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Lol thanks guys! Goatsboro is kind of cute I'm going to run that one by my husband 

There is really nothing in Hillsboro... it is very boring.
We started naming our goats after the show the golden girls (Blanche and Dorothy) I was going to make a youtube channel called the "golden goats" but then we bought Cindy who was already named... and it leaves me limited to the 4 names and Stan lol


----------



## Debra55 (Jul 14, 2015)

You can use your last name, we used ours!


----------

